# sony vs maxell dvd ?



## MRmonster (Nov 29, 2005)

I just picked up a 100pk of Maxell dvd+r for $27.77+taxes cdn. 
Great price but I usually go with Sony. Never had a problem with 
them & was never sure of Maxell. 
So, in anyone's opinion or experience, what would be a 
better DVDR, Sony or Maxell?

thanks
MR.M


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ MRmonster
When it comes to blank DVD media, it is all about the manufacturers identification code...the MID. This will help cross-reference codes for you but things change without warning, so there are few guarantees.

For the Maxell stuff, The RICOHJPNR01 and RICOHJPNR02 and YUDEN000T01 are good-to-excellent, the others are not so good.

For SONY if you were lucky, you got the YUDEN000T02(known as 'TY02's) or RICOHJPNR01's. The SONY D11 are decent, but a step below the others 

IMHO the best blank media available is Taiyo Yuden 8X+R media with an MID of YUDEN000T02. Next best is Verbatim 16X +R media , MID=MCC004. Verbatim 8x+R is also good, MID=MCC003. Other than those three, I would not recommend anything, tho some are OK. Quality blank media is the most important component of DVD burning today as burners all burn good media well and the best burners burn poor media poorly. These MIDs are usually not much more than regular stuff, so price should not be an issue. Do yourself a favor and get the best stuff and never have to worry. Also, stay away from dual-layer media if at all possible. It is expensive and very inconsistent. 

You can check your burn results with Nero CD-DVD Speed Disc Quality Test. I get consistently above a 95 score using TY02's or MCC004's and my BenQ 1620.


----------



## MRmonster (Nov 29, 2005)

*dvd identifier results*

here are my results from dvd identifier. i'm not entirely sure what to make of it. appreciate any help. thanks.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Unique Disc Identifier : [DVD+R:RITEK-R03-002]
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Disc & Book Type : [DVD+R] - [DVD+R]
Manufacturer Name : [Ritek Corp.]
Manufacturer ID : [RITEK]
Media Type ID : [R03]
Product Revision : [002]
Blank Disc Capacity : [2,295,104 Sectors = 4.70 GB (4.38 GiB)]
Recording Speeds : [1x-2.4x , 4x , 6x-8x]
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ DVD Identifier V4.2.0 - http://DVD.Identifier.CDfreaks.com ]
----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ MRmonster
RITEKR03 is the MID, revision 002 to be exact. This stuff has broken many hearts but maybe you'll have good luck with them.


----------

